# $1,000 to spend



## gboyet93 (Jul 21, 2008)

I have a little extra cash that I would like to use to purchase some Cuban cigars. The only problem is that I have never purchased, or even smoked a Cuba Cigar. If you had the extra cash, what purchases would you make?:ss


----------



## Phidelt076 (Oct 17, 2006)

gboyet93 said:


> I have a little extra cash that I would like to use to purchase some Cuban cigars. The only problem is that I have never purchased, or even smoked a Cuba Cigar. If you had the extra cash, what purchases would you make?:ss


Check out this thread as it is a great place to start.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=24672

Personally, I started with some samplers. I picked some of the vitola samplers to get a taste of the PC, Robustos, Torpedos etc. across multiple lines.

The MC#4, MC#2, PSD4, Boli PC, Dip#4, Dip#2, RASS, RASC are all great cigars that will be recommended over and over again.

Hope this helps!
Jeff


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Little extra cash :ss


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

If this were just a whim and could get whatever I wanted.

I'd stock up on some Coh Lanceros, Trini Fundadores, and one other box of something.

I guess it really matters if you're trying to get the most bang for your buck or looking for a few really nice boxes :]

From a new Habanos Smoker, I would take some time and look at the list created by Lascivious XXX. It will give you a good idea on where to start.

I would stick with samplers in your case. You probably do not want to commit to a box not knowing what you will or won't like.


----------



## Josh Pip (Aug 17, 2008)

FIND A RELIABLE SOURCE!!! Buy a bunch of samplers/singles and smoke through those. Go to as many herfs as you can and get in on the PPP. You'll figure out what flavor profile and body hits your pallette. Then take that info and an start buying boxes. :2

Hope I've helped.

Pip


----------



## gboyet93 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the great info. I look forward to the down hill slope.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

gboyet93 said:


> If you had the extra cash, what purchases would you make?:ss


I'd buy myself a pony. 

Have fun! I haven't yet discovered that slope, either fortunately or unfortunately.


----------



## raralith (Sep 26, 2008)

As the above posters already said, purchase a samplier or a vender that sells single sticks. My first CC purchase were 10 sticks for $100 of various brands and sizes. Of them, I like Bolivar, H. Upmann, Montecristo, Partagas, and I did not think very highly of Vegas Robana. The other ones I have not tried yet. I've got about the same to spend on CC's, but I am definately going to try the rest of my purchase before I pounce on anything.

But since I didn't answer your question directly:
Bolivar RC
Partagas Series D No. 4
H. Upmann Mag 46
Montecristo #4
2 more boxes I can't think of


----------



## Smokin Gator (Aug 17, 2008)

Assuming you have a good source I would urge you to follow the suggestion of getting a bunch of 3-5 packs and defining what you like. That being said... I would buy one box of Monte #4s. The prices are really good right now and I know very few that can't appreciate that stick.


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

I definitely suggest you check out the link listed above and read some reviews too. After you find out what intrigues you, buy a sampler and take it from there. This way you’ll get a feel for what you like and won’t be stuck with a box that doesn’t suit your tastes. Enjoy!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

PM Sent.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

raralith said:


> ...and I did not think very highly of Vegas Robana.


Blasphemer!!!!!!!!!! VR's are the bomb-diggity.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

If I was in your shoes, I'd make some friends here, talk about the smokes, and maybe do a little trading so you can try a few smokes before you commit to a box of anything.
It takes about 25 seconds to push the buttons necessary to burn up a thousand bucks on cc's (or nc's for that matter).
Try a bunch of stuff first and you'll be happy you did because you'll probably find (as I have) that a lot of cc's aren't to your taste.
Good Luck!!!


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

shilala said:


> If I was in your shoes, I'd make some friends here, talk about the smokes, and maybe do a little trading so you can try a few smokes before you commit to a box of anything.
> It takes about 25 seconds to push the buttons necessary to burn up a thousand bucks on cc's (or nc's for that matter).
> Try a bunch of stuff first and you'll be happy you did because you'll probably find (as I have) that a lot of cc's aren't to your taste.
> Good Luck!!!


Amen! I've found with my limited sampling that I actully like very few Cubans that many others wax poetic about. Had I dove into the box purchase game with some of those I'd be hosed.


----------



## Jimbo14 (Aug 31, 2008)

Phidelt076 said:


> The MC#4, MC#2, PSD4, Boli PC, Dip#4, Dip#2, RASS, RASC are all great cigars that will be recommended over and over again.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> Jeff


:tpd: If I had $1,000, a box of MC#2 and Bolivar Royal Coronas would be the first things I would buy for sure!


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

There are a few vendors that offer sampler packs, and many who offer singles. Buy some singles or a couple vitola-themed sampler packs. With a grand you can almost buy one pack of each vitola, or quite a few singles. That's a pretty good start. Don't go for boxes until you've at least smoked a few different Cubans.


----------



## CigarmanTim (Apr 5, 2008)

You know I can relate to where this guy is coming from.... it's a crap shoot for him in choosing a vendor. I hope he doesn't take that grand and go with the lowest price.... good luck.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Go for 7-8 boxes of Coronas, each one from a different brand. If the brand does not have a vitola called Corona, like Montecristo, a box of No. 4's will suffice.

You will really know a lot of brands by the time you half way into the boxes. 

Petite Coronas work well too and may get you an extra box!


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Monte'2 and Monte'4 is what you need :ss


----------



## CosmoKCohiba (Nov 6, 2008)

Cohiba, any Siglo is a good start, but I have a serious bias, so don't take my word for it, havea look at reviews and scores, you'll find very few people don't like Cohibas.

Also, be weary of the slope. :ss


----------



## Gromulin (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm probably blind...but can someone point me to the Habanos acronym list. 

Montecristo #4's were my first boxes, not too expensive and pack a good punch. 

And Punch Punch, H. Upmann Magnum 46. Safe bets.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

raralith said:


> As the above posters already said, purchase a samplier or a vender that sells single sticks. My first CC purchase were 10 sticks for $100 of various brands and sizes. Of them, I like Bolivar, H. Upmann, Montecristo, Partagas, and I did not think very highly of Vegas Robana. The other ones I have not tried yet. I've got about the same to spend on CC's, but I am definately going to try the rest of my purchase before I pounce on anything.


:tpd:Good advice.

Bolivar, Monte, Partagas will give you a good breeadth of flavor profile IMHO Try different vitolas. One newbie pal was smoking big stogies on his lunch break then relighting after work. Better to select the size for occaison. Have fun.:tu


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

Punch Royal Selection# 11!!! (Any punch will do)


----------



## gboyet93 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the help. This is going to be fun.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

For a $1000 I'd take a nice 7 day cruise into the Carribean and buy your smokes over there.


----------

